# Multi tubes vs. large single tube



## 4950cycle

I just bought one of those Full handle stainless slingshots with three small tubes on each side. I was wondering which is better one large tube or more than one small tubes for power. Do you give up accuracy with a multi tube design ? Or power for that matter ?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I would say looped 2040s or 1842s will be just fine. Are you looking for just pure power? I would think 3 tubes would be alittle note difficult to aim then just one. If you aim when shooting. I use the fork and the bands like a sight. Some do not do this. So for me looped 2040s, try a single strand with a ball bearing in the tube and see how it feels.  some of the SS vets will most likely guide you on the straight and narrow.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I would say looped 2040s or 1842s will be just fine. Are you looking for just pure power? I would think 3 tubes would be alittle note difficult to aim then just one. If you aim when shooting. I use the fork and the bands like a sight. Some do not do this. So for me looped 2040s, try a single strand with a ball bearing in the tube and see how it feels.  some of the SS vets will most likely guide you on the straight and narrow.


I found that having several loops of 20/40 a side was lively but messy. And 'messy' to me means increased risk of RTS.

Singles (or loops) of 50/80 give terrific performance


----------



## myusername

thinner rubber is faster, so the multiple tubes should be slightly faster, but it would be a lot of hassle for little improvement.


----------



## 4950cycle

First of all thanks for all the help. My name is John and I live in a rural/forested area in north cantral Florida US. I'm new to this so I don't know what all the numbers you guys/gals are saying mean yet. I would imagine it's a ratio of tube/band wall thickness to something or other. The catty is a Chinese 3 tube full handle stainless with reddish wood grips sandwitching the grip. I am also fabing up my version of a Gloveshot slingshot with 7/16 cold rolled steel bar with a small welder. It was asked what I'm looking for in my slingshot. I want it all ofcourse.lol I want to fire 15mm (57 cal) lead balls accurately with as much power as my 51 yr old,6'3 semi athletic self can muster with a butterfly style. Self defense is my aim. And, yes it can be done. I have been involved in shooting sports on and off all my life. So I know with enough practice , A big strong slingshot sooting a mean heavy 57 cal ball at 20-30 feet will break off an attack from all but people with combate firearms IMHO.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

4950cycle said:


> First of all thanks for all the help. My name is John and I live in a rural/forested area in north cantral Florida US. I'm new to this so I don't know what all the numbers you guys/gals are saying mean yet. I would imagine it's a ratio of tube/band wall thickness to something or other. The catty is a Chinese 3 tube full handle stainless with reddish wood grips sandwitching the grip. I am also fabing up my version of a Gloveshot slingshot with 7/16 cold rolled steel bar with a small welder. It was asked what I'm looking for in my slingshot. I want it all ofcourse.lol I want to fire 15mm (57 cal) lead balls accurately with as much power as my 51 yr old,6'3 semi athletic self can muster with a butterfly style. Self defense is my aim. And, yes it can be done. I have been involved in shooting sports on and off all my life. So I know with enough practice , A big strong slingshot sooting a mean heavy 57 cal ball at 20-30 feet will break off an attack from all but people with combate firearms IMHO.


For self defence I would go for looped or pseudotapered 50/80s. Very fast for a moderate draw. Or my latest fave...Purple DubDub


----------



## 4950cycle

What is a dub dub ,much less purple ?lol I do think I know what looped is though. looped looks like it would effect long range accuracy to me. By long range I mean only 40-50 feet (human head size target)


----------



## ruthiexxxx

4950cycle said:


> What is a dub dub ,much less purple ?lol I do think I know what looped is though. looped looks like it would effect long range accuracy to me. By long range I mean only 40-50 feet (human head size target)


I think the proper name for DubDub is Roylan tubing. The purple gauge has a lot of power. I don't think that looped tubes affect accuracy too much...but then i am only able to shoot up to 15 metres and it's pretty accurate at that range.

But I just noticed that you shoot butterfly and wonder whether the 50/80 might be better


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Although I would love to see the effects of a human skull vs a ball bearing. I'm sure if will not look good. Get a 45 and shoot the perp instead. Looks way better


----------



## HarryBee

4950cycle said:


> First of all thanks for all the help. My name is John and I live in a rural/forested area in north cantral Florida US. I'm new to this so I don't know what all the numbers you guys/gals are saying mean yet. I would imagine it's a ratio of tube/band wall thickness to something or other. The catty is a Chinese 3 tube full handle stainless with reddish wood grips sandwitching the grip. I am also fabing up my version of a Gloveshot slingshot with 7/16 cold rolled steel bar with a small welder. It was asked what I'm looking for in my slingshot. I want it all ofcourse.lol I want to fire 15mm (57 cal) lead balls accurately with as much power as my 51 yr old,6'3 semi athletic self can muster with a butterfly style. Self defense is my aim. And, yes it can be done. I have been involved in shooting sports on and off all my life. So I know with enough practice , A big strong slingshot sooting a mean heavy 57 cal ball at 20-30 feet will break off an attack from all but people with combate firearms IMHO.


I'd forget self defence with a slingshot John. I think the idea is dangerous. Ive been in quite a few street fighting situations in younger days but ive nev er seen an attacker [ not one with any sense anyway] come running and screaming from 50 feet away. fights start at less than five feet, usually less than three. anybody with experience knows that a streetwise attacker will preferably not even want to alarm you until he,s so close can touch you, and you'll never get your catty out of your pocket in time , mate.

anybody is welcome to their own opinion, of course, but catties for self defense ? its a nice idea but its just not realistic. cheers, Harry


----------



## 4950cycle

I am in the US where guns are legal.you can carry one as long as you lived your life like a Preist that is.lol Get it ? There is a reason I am not armed with a 45 ACP. That being said, 15 meters and being practiced enough to put almost every shot in the neck or face would suit me. And becoming fast as hell at reloading ofcourse. PS Big Steel bearings are great ! I can keep my ammo in my mouth for quick access in an emergency. Just a bit on the expensive side and I can't make it myself like lead balls.


----------



## 4950cycle

Just my opinion, I agree with the whole 5 or less feet away thing. For I too was in my share of scuffles. For those types of fights no weapon would help much. Less you are Billy the kid with his little 32 cal pistol he would shoot you right in your head close up. Nasty little bastard he was. A close in crazy attack as you are saying is usually hand to hand anyway I my experience.


----------



## Sunchierefram

4950cycle said:


> I am in the US where guns are legal.you can carry one as long as you lived your life like a Preist that is.lol Get it ? There is a reason I am not armed with a 45 ACP. That being said, 15 meters and being practiced enough to put almost every shot in the neck or face would suit me. And becoming fast as **** at reloading ofcourse. PS Big Steel bearings are great ! I can keep my ammo in my mouth for quick access in an emergency. Just a bit on the expensive side and I can't make it myself like lead balls.


If you wanna' see fast reloading, see pfshooter on Youtube. He's dgui on here.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

HarryBee said:


> 4950cycle said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all thanks for all the help. My name is John and I live in a rural/forested area in north cantral Florida US. I'm new to this so I don't know what all the numbers you guys/gals are saying mean yet. I would imagine it's a ratio of tube/band wall thickness to something or other. The catty is a Chinese 3 tube full handle stainless with reddish wood grips sandwitching the grip. I am also fabing up my version of a Gloveshot slingshot with 7/16 cold rolled steel bar with a small welder. It was asked what I'm looking for in my slingshot. I want it all ofcourse.lol I want to fire 15mm (57 cal) lead balls accurately with as much power as my 51 yr old,6'3 semi athletic self can muster with a butterfly style. Self defense is my aim. And, yes it can be done. I have been involved in shooting sports on and off all my life. So I know with enough practice , A big strong slingshot sooting a mean heavy 57 cal ball at 20-30 feet will break off an attack from all but people with combate firearms IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd forget self defence with a slingshot John. I think the idea is dangerous. Ive been in quite a few street fighting situations in younger days but ive nev er seen an attacker [ not one with any sense anyway] come running and screaming from 50 feet away. fights start at less than five feet, usually less than three. anybody with experience knows that a streetwise attacker will preferably not even want to alarm you until he,s so close can touch you, and you'll never get your catty out of your pocket in time , mate.
> anybody is welcome to their own opinion, of course, but catties for self defense ? its a nice idea but its just not realistic. cheers, Harry
Click to expand...

Yes, that is ONE situation. Agreed that there is not time to draw a SS when you have been leaped on (or a gun probably for that matter). Close up and personal is where steel toe-capped boots and a punch dagger come into play. But there are plenty of situations wherein a powerful SS with nasty ammo will get the job done too. It's about covering all the bases


----------



## 4950cycle

I am gonna check out the products Ruthiexxx mentioned. Maybe that looped 50/80 psuedotaperd tubeing. The purple stuff might look a little more interesting though.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

4950cycle said:


> I am gonna check out the products Ruthiexxx mentioned. Maybe that looped 50/80 psuedotaperd tubeing. The purple stuff might look a little more interesting though.


Oh that purple DubDub is utterly gorgeous...but the 50/80 is pretty wonderful too. One huge advantage from a defensive point of view is that neither is likely to snap at the wrong moment....unlike many of the bands


----------



## 4950cycle

I agree with everything I've read on this thread. BTW I don't want to sound so stupid as to paint a picture of two SS shooters out in the street like two old west gun fighters shooting it out to the death. I have just been in a couple of potential confrontations where I knew trouble was approaching me and it sure would have been nice to know I could keep them at bay and from closing in on me. With a potentially deadly weapon in my hand I would have felt a little safer is all I'm saying. Or someone climbing in my window at night while I get ready to shoot them with 22 + foot pounds of energy. Don't tell me I'm just as well without my hunting slingshot in these instances I tell ya. I'll be the one thats hard to convince!


----------



## 4950cycle

The not breaking thing has got to be a good thing I would think Ruthie. Failure is not an option in some instances.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

And there are ways in which a SS can be VERY handy close up and personal ! THREE very effective striking points....and I don't even have to break a nail


----------



## ruthiexxxx

4950cycle said:


> The not breaking thing has got to be a good thing I would think Ruthie. Failure is not an option in some instances.


Absolutely ! This is where looped or doubled tubes have a big plus. With a ringshooter, in which the rings are slightly opened ,a change of tubes can be done in a couple of seconds. If the zombies or the hungry mob are attacking your place then being a 'quick change artist' has a decided advantage!


----------



## 4950cycle

Yea, I was thinking of that point also with the loop sytem. Two less points that need connected in a tube change out. BTW, I can't find purple dub dub anywhere on the net. I found a couple demonstrations of orange dub dub, But nothing for the color purple Ruthie ? I would like to find something a bit stronger than orange. it only pulls about 12 lbs. or so at average butterfly draw length.


----------



## 4950cycle

Can't find purple dub dub no matter where I look ?


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I got it via a trade with a guy in the UK. I believe he got it from eBay. It's Roylan Tubing and I think the manufacturors call the colour Damson.

If you want to talk about serious applications without freaking some of the 'Nervous Nellies' here do feel free to PM me...or alternately meet on the 'Other Forum' (an increasing number of us are moving there!)


----------



## 4950cycle

Your profile says you can't receive any new messages Ruthie. Looks like the thought Police are watching you !


----------



## ruthiexxxx

4950cycle said:


> Your profile says you can't receive any new messages Ruthie. Looks like the thought Police are watching you !


ah sorry...must be a full mailbox....I'll delete some now 

Deleted lots so open for more


----------



## HarryBee

Well, I hope you and Ruthie are right. It would be cool to see a burglar walloped by catty. Now, where did I put that heavy lead ammo.....


----------



## 4950cycle

You are right also Harry, Its just better than no perjectile weapon. And in the right trained hands and ammo can be quite devistating.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

I been experimenting with alot of tubes and plan on posting my research data if i get time. Main thing is matching tubes to ammo, doubled small tubes is fast, big tubes last a very very long time.


----------



## 4950cycle

We will be waiting for that Data


----------



## ruthiexxxx

HarryBee said:


> Well, I hope you and Ruthie are right. It would be cool to see a burglar walloped by catty. Now, where did I put that heavy lead ammo.....


If they've already got into the apartment then it won't be a slingshot...IT'S MACHETE TIME !!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

and my favourite...the cutlass


----------



## HarryBee

ruthiexxxx said:


> and my favourite...the cutlass


Way to go. Close range - machete. Longer range - one of Jeorg's machete throwing slingshots !


----------



## 4950cycle

Thought of that a ten years ago. Have a nasty combat sword/machette very near my bed thankyou. But I don't like an intruder even that close to me "if I have any control over it". But thanks for the suggestion. Outhers will know now.


----------



## HarryBee

ruthiexxxx said:


> HarryBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope you and Ruthie are right. It would be cool to see a burglar walloped by catty. Now, where did I put that heavy lead ammo.....
> 
> 
> 
> If they've already got into the apartment then it won't be a slingshot...IT'S MACHETE TIME !!
Click to expand...

Or a Jeorg's Sprave machete chucker ! Lol


----------



## 4950cycle

I want one of these spring steel jobbies. I just test 2 of my long blades and they both bend fairly easy. That guy did a pull up with this Machette !


----------



## Individual

Its mainly preference.

Mutli tubes is more hassle, more tube breaks and uses more rubber,

1 large single tube is slower, but can shoot heavier ammo (I think)


----------



## myusername

iindividual said:


> Its mainly preference.
> 
> Mutli tubes is more hassle, more tube breaks and uses more rubber,
> 
> 1 large single tube is slower, but can shoot heavier ammo (I think)


if the draw weight is the same they can shoot equally heavy ammo. the thinner tubes will shoot faster though.


----------



## 4950cycle

That would be my way of thinking also,just my 2 cents.


----------

